# Man Arrested After Pulling a Gun on MAGA Hat-Wearing Sams Club Customers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-gun-on-maga-hat-wearing-sams-club-customers/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The asshole should have been disarmed and then sent directly to Venezuela.

GW


----------

